# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  اسرع عشر سيارات في العالم 2008

## مدحت

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اسرع عشر سيارات في العالم


لعشاق السرعة

حبيت اجيبلكم اسرع عشر سيارات في العالم  يعني السرعة على اصولها لعام
2007_2008


احتلت المرتبة العاشرة سيارة Porsche Carrera GT




بسرعة 209 ميل/ساعة(حوالي 336.3 كم/ساعة) 
محرك V10 بقوة 612 حصان
سعرها 440،000$

 المرتبة التاسعة كانت من نصيب سيارةLamborghini Murcielago LP640




بسرعة 213ميل/ساعة(حوالي 347.6 كم/ساعة)
محرك V10 بقوة 640 حصان
سعرها 430،000$


المرتبة الثامنة كانت من سيارة Pagani Zonda F





بسرعة 215ميل/ساعة(حوالي 346كم/ساعة)
محرك V12 بقوة 650 حصان
سعرها 741،000$



المرتبة السابعة كانت من نصيب سيارة Jaguar XJ220




بسرعة 217ميل/ساعة(حوالي 349.2 كم/ساعة)بفارق 2 ميل/ساعة فقط من الزوندا
محرك تيربو ثنائي V6 بقوة 542 حصان
سعرها 345،000$
ملاحظة: السياره من صنع 1992 و مع ذلك ما زالت في القائمه



المرتبة السادسة سيارة Ferrari Enzo



بسرعة 217ميل/ساعة(حوالي 349.2 كم/ساعة)
محرك V12 بقوة 660 حصان
سعرها 670،000$



في المرتبة الخامسة كانت سيارة McLaren F1





بسرعة 240ميل/ساعة(حوالي 386.2 كم/ساعة)
محرك V12 بقوة 627 حصان
سعرها 970،000$



المرتبة الرابعة كانت سيارة Saleen S7 Twin-Turbo




بسرعة 248ميل/ساعة(حوالي 399.1 كم/ساعة)
محرك تيربو ثنائي V8 بقوة 750 حصان
سعرها 555،000$



اما المرتبة الثالثة كانت من نصيب سيارة Koenigsegg CCX



بسرعة 250 ميل/ساعة(حوالي 402 كم/ساعة)
محرك V8 بقوة 806 حصان
سعرها 695،000$


اما المرتبة ال ما قبل الاخيرة وهي المرتبة الثانية Bugatti Veyron





بسرعة 253ميل/ساعة(حوالي 407.16 كم/ساعة)
محرك V16 بقوة 1001 حصان
سعرها 1،444،000$ <<< انا عاجبني كثير الرقــــــم  :Smile:  



وفي المرتبة الاولى لسيارة العام كانت من نصيب سيارةSSC Ultimate Aero





بسرعة256ميل/ساعة(حوالي 411.9 كم/ساعة)بفارق 3ميل/ساعة فقط عن البوجاتي
محرك تيربو ثنائي V8 بقوة 1183 حصان
سعرها 654،400$

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله لازمني وحدة للجامعة 

يالله بدي اياها هدية على عيد ميلادي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

> والله لازمني وحدة للجامعة 
> 
> يالله بدي اياها هدية على عيد ميلادي


ولا يهمك  ما بدك كمان واحدة للطشات 


واز فيك تحددلي اي واحدة بكون احسن بس ما تطمع باول مركز

مشكور على المرور  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

كلهم احلى من بعض :Cry2:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مدحت

مشكورة دموع على المرور 
مالك يا خالد بتبكي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا يا مدحت على المعلومات الرائعة

تعرف اني كنت مفكر الBugatti Veyron اسرع سيارة بالعالم!!!!!!!

بس يالله كثرلنا من اخبارك الحلوة ويعطيك العافية

----------


## The Gentle Man

اخ بس لو شوارعنا زي الشوارع الي عندهم
كام ما ضل حدا بالاردن غير عنده وحده
يسلموا مدحت

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور مدحت على الخبر والصور

----------


## مدحت

> اخ بس لو شوارعنا زي الشوارع الي عندهم
> كام ما ضل حدا بالاردن غير عنده وحده
> يسلموا مدحت


مشكور  لمرورك
بس كمان لا تنسى الاسعار   ارقام بتحكي   وللعلم  في سيارات عنا بالاردن الها مواصفات كثيرة قريبة منها وموجودة  



احنا في سيارات بطيئة كل (اذكر) 7.5دقايق عنا في حادث فما بالك في سيارات سريعة
مرة تانية مشكور :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يعني بدك اتعذب الشباب حط صور سيارات  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

شوفو كيف الدخان بقدح تحت العجال 

i need this car .... immediately  :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

_

شو هل التواضع ابو حميد ... نقيلك وحدة احدث شوي_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> 
> شو هل التواضع ابو حميد ... نقيلك وحدة احدث شوي_


والله ما انتبهت للسعر بالمره 

بس عجبتني السيارة و خصوصا الدخان اللي تحت العجال  :Db465236ff: 

يعني صمنا صمنا و نفطر على بصلة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مدحت

> _
> 
> شو هل التواضع ابو حميد ... نقيلك وحدة احدث شوي_


يا غسان محمد مش طماع بحكب على قد الحال من طرف الجيبة يعني  :Db465236ff: 


بس يا محمد جمع مصاريك  وكلها 50    او    60   سنة وبتجيبها عادي اي فيها يعني :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

هدول طيارات مش سيارات 

للبيع هدول مدحت ؟؟

----------


## مدحت

> هدول طيارات مش سيارات 
> 
> للبيع هدول مدحت ؟؟


أبشر يا محمد   كل سيارة مكتوب سعرها تحتها انت بس نقي :Db465236ff: 

مشكور على المرور

----------


## mylife079

سعرها 1،444،000$

راتب شهر

----------


## مدحت

> سعرها 1،444،000$
> 
> راتب شهر


لا عادي يا محمد ازا هيك بسيطة :7anoon:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079
					



سعرها 1،444،000$

راتب شهر


الxp بيعطي رواتب هيك ... اذا المعلومة اكيدة قلي عشان اترك الجامعة واداوم عندكم من بكره .. وشفتين اذا بتحبوا_

----------


## مدحت

> _
> 
> الxp بيعطي رواتب هيك ... اذا المعلومة اكيدة قلي عشان اترك الجامعة واداوم عندكم من بكره .. وشفتين اذا بتحبوا_


يعني مش باتحديد اكتر شوي صغيرة :Db465236ff:

----------

